# [solved] NetworkManager: permission problem

## madnbri

Hi,

I have to set up my graphical NetworkManager to detect automatically available WIFI-s.

It works fine as root, but doesn't work as normal user.

wpa_gui looks like this: http://imgur.com/a/l7CAj.

Does somebody know how can I set it up?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

madnbriLast edited by madnbri on Sun Sep 09, 2012 4:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roravun

In manpage of wpa_supplicant.conf, you can find a line 

 *Quote:*   

> # allow frontend (e.g., wpa_cli) to be used by all users in 'wheel' group
> 
>  ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 

 

 Once you tune ctrl_interface, you should be able to use wpa_gui as normal user.

That said, I believe you are confused as to the usage of wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager. NetworkManager, which uses wpa_supplicant, autogenerates wpa_supplicant.conf, therefore it will override any changes you made to that file. The user of NetworkManager is supposed to use nm-applet to manage wifi networks. If you want to use wpa_gui, disable NetworkManager service, and put together your own wpa_supplicant.conf, using the option I pointed above.

PS

It is a good habit to read man pages before you ask on the forums.

----------

## madnbri

It is changed in current package, but...

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0
```

was in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
```

 change is enabled, so I done and now it works fine. Just change this line and not anymore.

PS: Thanks for help, but when I ask here, I not found solution... I know man and google (where gentoo forum pages are preferred).

----------

